

Twitter 'alerted NBC to British journalist's critical tweets' - alpine
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/technology/twitter/9440137/London-Olympics-2012-Twitter-alerted-NBC-to-British-journalists-critical-tweets.html

======
ColinWright

        "If what NBC is saying is true, it undermines
        everything that Twitter stands for and is an
        absolute disgrace and will aggravate many
        millions of its users,"
    

The vast, vast, vast majority of Twitter users won't hear of this, and the
vast, vast, vast majority of those that do, won't care. Twitter can do this
because they know that the backlash will only come from the tiniest enclave of
users, and nothing will change.

Twitter: Too big to fail?

------
s_henry_paulson
Let's say someone posted a negative tweet about you, and included your contact
information.

Would you want Twitter to notify you about it and see if you wanted to file a
complaint, or would you rather just sit in a deluge of hatemail with no idea
of where it's coming from?

